
Google demands Microsoft removes YouTube Windows Phone app, cites lack of ads - cooldeal
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/15/4334030/google-demands-microsoft-remove-youtube-windows-phone-app
======
cooldeal
Latest in a long saga.

From a post from Microsoft in 2011:

First, in 2006 Google acquired YouTube—and since then it has put in place a
growing number of technical measures to restrict competing search engines from
properly accessing it for their search results. Without proper access to
YouTube, Bing and other search engines cannot stand with Google on an equal
footing in returning search results with links to YouTube videos and that, of
course, drives more users away from competitors and to Google.

Second, in 2010 and again more recently, Google blocked Microsoft’s new
Windows Phones from operating properly with YouTube. Google has enabled its
own Android phones to access YouTube so that users can search for video
categories, find favorites, see ratings, and so forth in the rich user
interfaces offered by those phones. It’s done the same thing for the iPhones
offered by Apple, which doesn’t offer a competing search service.

Unfortunately, Google has refused to allow Microsoft’s new Windows Phones to
access this YouTube metadata in the same way that Android phones and iPhones
do. As a result, Microsoft’s YouTube “app” on Windows Phones is basically just
a browser displaying YouTube’s mobile Web site, without the rich functionality
offered on competing phones. Microsoft is ready to release a high quality
YouTube app for Windows Phone. We just need permission to access YouTube in
the way that other phones already do, permission Google has refused to
provide.

[http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_on_the_issues/archive/2...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_on_the_issues/archive/2011/03/30/adding-
our-voice-to-concerns-about-search-in-europe.aspx)

